# Aurora Cichlids



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Just wanted to show off my Auroras to everyone... enjoy!

Male









Female









Both


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

those guys will look real nice in 6-12 months ... once the male's yellow hits solid on the bottom they really look smokin! you can see his starting out and looks like it's going to be a real nice yellow to .

I had a small group about 10 years or so ago and hey were about a prolific as the yellows oyu have them with but they tend to be a tad more aggressive, espicially once the spawing starts. Do you have more than the 1 female? That's something you might want to look into if you can as they males can be pretty dominating on them.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Yup, I have two females in there... just sexed them last night, as a matter of fact. 

I love his yellow coloring. He often changes.... sometimes he'll be a pretty bright blue, then other times he turns dark blue and his yellow pops out more. 

I know they are aggressive, but with all the fish I have in my tank (25 fry plus another brood, 3 adult Red Zebras, and 1 adult yellow lab), the aggression is at a minimum right now.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

They'll change with his mood ... colors that is. Even more so when he's feeling "randy" Just make sure there's plenty of hidey holes for them to scurry off to and you'll be fine. How far is claremont from hendersonville? I've got tons of family up/out there.


edit: I see you're closer to charlotte ... but still close to the mnts


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Yup, both are about a hour drive from me. Not too far for me 

I go out to Charlotte often, they have some great fish stores up there!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

those are nice!


----------

